# La Pavoni Boiler Replacement



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Does anyone know where there are description/pics/videos of how to take an old Europiccola Professional boiler off and replace it with a new one, I have trawled the internet that I know and can't find anything, so does anyone else know, I have never done it before and not being the best at fixing things I don't want to mess it up, thanks in advance.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

how old is it exactly?

there are major differences in how heating elements/bottom end as well as group are attached...
@jimbojohn55 and @coffeechap will have lots of images from their previous projects btw!


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hasi said:


> how old is it exactly?
> 
> there are major differences in how heating elements/bottom end as well as group are attached...
> @jimbojohn55 and @coffeechap will have lots of images from their previous projects btw!


 2008 model and thanks for the names.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

so almost new then - what's wrong with it that needs a replacement boiler?


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hasi said:


> so almost new then - what's wrong with it that needs a replacement boiler?


 Well nothing really, except that it has bits of the chrome missing on the sides, I bought it as a refurbished model, only paid £260 on Ebay for it 12 months ago, it works perfectly, I have added various bits and pieces to it to add to the value, however what lets it down is the boiler it is not the prettiest I have seen and there is a guy on FB La Pavoni Owners group who is selling a second hand boiler for around 6 £60-£70, so I thought I wonder how difficult is it to change the boiler as I have never attempted anything like this before, I just drink coffee!!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hahaha 2008 is now an old La Pav, I've got one in bits that's from the 70s. It isn't difficult to change the boiler really but changing all the other fixtures on it will be. The sight glass in particular can be a pita to remove old gaskets from (though maybe that's changed on the newer models). Have you got the tools on hand to fit the bolts inside the boiler for the steam tap and safety valve, assuming it doesn't have them attached?


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> Hahaha 2008 is now an old La Pav, I've got one in bits that's from the 70s. It isn't difficult to change the boiler really but changing all the other fixtures on it will be. The sight glass in particular can be a pita to remove old gaskets from (though maybe that's changed on the newer models). Have you got the tools on hand to fit the bolts inside the boiler for the steam tap and safety valve, assuming it doesn't have them attached?


 Believe me I have nothing, I am starting to think that I maybe stick with the machine I have it pulls fabulous shots so will have to have a long think about it. Where would I find @coffeechapand @jimbojohn55 pics can't seem to find any?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

for that money you could get yours rechromed as well!

but if tools are an issue... what a good excuse to buy them! 

Jim and/or Chap will come forward, don't worry! it's just a work day today and maybe they are busy right now


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

its not hard, but it can be fiddley - if you have no tools then its impossible - the chrome often has this or that wrong

If you want to learn about the machine then do it and buy the tools

you might want to post up a few pictures to get a second opinion from us - but if it annoys you then you need to do it

Ive got a 67 to do that im thinking of sending for chrome, not sure yet,


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> its not hard, but it can be fiddley - if you have no tools then its impossible - the chrome often has this or that wrong
> 
> If you want to learn about the machine then do it and buy the tools
> 
> ...


 What does it normally cost to re chrome Jim ? Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicknak said:


> What does it normally cost to re chrome Jim ? Thanks


 Just depends what you are getting done, so for example that gaggia lever that I got all the parts chromed was £350 so around £50 a piece


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Just depends what you are getting done, so for example that gaggia lever that I got all the parts chromed was £350 so around £50 a piece


 Thanks @coffeechap One of the 78 Pavoni I have the chrome is down to the Nickel on the boiler in places . So at that it would be worth doing .. I was thinking of getting one of the Nickel plating kits that comes up like chrome .

Ps how is that restoration going ? Haven't seen anything about it for a while ☹


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicknak said:


> Thanks @coffeechap One of the 78 Pavoni I have the chrome is down to the Nickel on the boiler in places . So at that it would be worth doing .. I was thinking of getting one of the Nickel plating kits that comes up like chrome .
> 
> Ps how is that restoration going ? Haven't seen anything about it for a while ☹


 It is best to find somewhere local to you so that you can drop it in and collect, the place I use is out west and pretty far from you


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> It is best to find somewhere local to you so that you can drop it in and collect, the place I use is out west and pretty far from you


 Yes ... just need a new base for that one .. cheers


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Thanks @coffeechap One of the 78 Pavoni I have the chrome is down to the Nickel on the boiler in places . So at that it would be worth doing .. I was thinking of getting one of the Nickel plating kits that comes up like chrome .
> 
> Ps how is that restoration going ? Haven't seen anything about it for a while


Always preferred nickel's matt finish compared to chrome.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Yes ... just need a new base for that one .. cheers


Why not make one out of a nice lump of snakewood?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Always preferred nickel's matt finish compared to chrome.


 How about half shiny chrome half matt Nickel .. With a really rusty base ?.. I'll get the filler out ,it will be ready for you next week ?..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh and @Nicknak the restoration is almost complete, hit a snag with a leak on the boiler but once it has been braised it will be full steam ahead on the rebuild


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Oh and @Nicknak the restoration is almost complete, hit a snag with a leak on the boiler but once it has been braised it will be full steam ahead on the rebuild


 Can't wait to see it finished and more of the rebuild ?


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just so people can see what I am talking about, here are a few picks of the damage and the add ons I have put on,


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The temp strip should be on the group not the boiler, it's fairly useless there as the pressure gauge on the sight glass can be used to determine boiler temp.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> The temp strip should be on the group not the boiler, it's fairly useless there as the pressure gauge on the sight glass can be used to determine boiler temp.


 I realised that at the time, the sensor is behind the Blue Tak on the left side with read out box on the wall.


----------

